
Show HN: Cook – A Modern Build System - jachris
https://getcook.org
======
jim_d
A quick look at the documentation and it seems like this might hit a sweet
spot in replacing Make, is that the intended goal?

Also what other builtins are planned?

~~~
jachris
Yes, the original motivation for me was because I did not want to mess with
Make or similar build systems every time I create a new project or make a big
change. It is more similar to systems like Bazel or CMake, where you define
tasks in a high-level way.

I internally already have rules for Android APKs (including NDK), embedding
other build systems (CMake, etc), Git and JavaScript. Once they are ready, I
would like to make them builtin as well. I'm also open to contributions. (:

